# Crank Sensor



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

I have an issue, my 91 SE Maxima is cutting off while driving, i can crank it again and it will run for a while. No check engine light either. Im thinking the crank sensor is the issue. The car was just recently tuned up. New wires cap rotor plugs... 
If anybody has one let me know.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

was the problem present before the tune up?


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

No it wasnt present before the tuneup. The tuneup was done in the beginning of august. This started a week ago.


----------



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

did u change ur fuel filter? if not then DO IT....it will most likely fix ur problem......AND WASSUPP INTERNETAUTOMART


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

yes i did change the fuel filter, it is possible that there is some gunk in the gas tank thats clogging the fuel line, will have to invesitage further.


----------



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

did u check any codes in ur car computer? for any bad sensor possibility?


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

No not yet


----------



## fmc0017 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have the same problem with my 1997 Maxima. Just changed the valve cover gaskets as well as the seals around the spark plugs and this problem as started. No codes are being generated. Not sure as to what the problem is. I had the crank position sensor changed and the problem still exist. HELP???


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Wrong sub-forum. Please refer to your original post here...http://www.NissanForums.com/a32-1995-1999-chassis/


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

It was the MAF, Mass Air Flow Sensor, i changed it and the car runs fine. Run the engine shake the air box and see what happens if the engine stalls then its the sensor, if not its something else. It wont generate any codes, i tried already.


----------

